# Moderators...



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Why on earth do you let a few contributors with obvious personality disorders bring this forum down to the sad level it's descending to? Your air of masterly inactivity isn't working - get yourselves some balls chaps or move over and let someone else do the job.

That's all.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Personality disorder? It had a different name when I was a kid and there's even a song that may fit some contributors:

http://www.broadjam.com/player/player.p ... aID=406031


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Like who? If someone sent us a PM about it we could look into any rule braking and they'd be pulled up quicker than you could say boiled asparagus. :wink:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

very hard line to moderate, what some people find acceptable freedom of speech, others are horrified at!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very true. I've not seen much lately as my PC is in bits and my email's not working :roll:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> very hard line to moderate, what some people find acceptable freedom of speech, others are horrified at!


Or some people are just a bit precious

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brittan said:


> Personality disorder? It had a different name when I was a kid and there's even a song that may fit some contributors:
> 
> http://www.broadjam.com/player/player.p ... aID=406031


Excellent Brian :lol: :lol:

And it's even a nice Foxtrot ito the bargain


----------

